# Dragonriders of Pern movie!



## Terra Branford (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally, after such a long, dreadful wait, we get some news on the Pern movie! The movie will be about the first book, DragonFlight, and is expected 2012-2013. I seriously cannot wait...I've waited years.

What do you guys think? Can't wait? Think it will be screwed up? Never heard of Pern?

Casting ideas? Filming spot ideas?

*Sources:*





EDIT: October 5th:


I'm a little concerned about the Hayter guy. Wasn't his movies hated or something like that? Oh well, I'm positive they will do the film right! :3


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Bloody hell, this be fine news.

It better be awesome though, or I'll feel compelled to choke someone.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Bloody hell, this be fine news.
> 
> It better be awesome though, or I'll feel compelled to choke someone.


I know! Its been years since we heard Copper Heart bought the rights. This is a good year; first Korra, Game of Thrones and now Pern *is happy!*

Hopefully it won't be like the Eragon movie or like the Avatar movie. I hope its like Lord of the Rings films. It seems to show promise in that area with all the financial aid and various help.

Glad to see a fellow fan! :3

*you are a fan...right? lol*


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I know! Its been years since we heard Copper Heart bought the rights. This is a good year; first Korra, Game of Thrones and now Pern *is happy!*
> 
> Hopefully it won't be like the Eragon movie or like the Avatar movie. I hope its like Lord of the Rings films. It seems to show promise in that area with all the financial aid and various help.
> 
> ...



A fan I am indeed my dear lady(If you're a guy I am so, so sorry, but you come as female ). 

I have both the original 2 trilogies and about another 10 other books from the universe in my personal library.

As I said, it better be awesome, or I'll choke someone.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2011)

Never heard of Pern.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet. Pern's awesome. Screenplay by David Hayter huh? 

His name doesn't really fill you with the greatest amounts of confidence, but it doesn't fill you with out right dread either. The first 2 X-men movies were great, Watchmen was a bit too by the book, but when it came time to diverge from the book - because the studio didn't like the idea of giant space squids - he steered the story in the best direction it could go. Scorpion King . . . the man had bills to pay. 

Anyways, it will be good. At the very least, it will be good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm a girl 

I just ordered her newest books this morning. I think, out of the old, I'm missing Dragon's Eye, I think...

We'll both choke that someone if the movie fails 

@Bluebeard:
ASJKNSJKSA! READ THEM NOW!

@Fenix Down:
I hope its good...or he'll be the first to be choked lol


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Never heard of Pern.



You sir, are a failure in life. 



Terra Branford said:


> We'll both choke that someone if the movie fails


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


>


Maybe they learned from the TV show? Hopefully it and the huge, rabid fanbase will drive them to make this movie right. There is no way they can fit all that needs to be told in 1 hour. If I hear its 1 hour long, we'll know it will fail....


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I haven't read any of the Pern novels in years. Loved the universe in middle/high school. Piemur was probably my favorite character out of it all. :3 Although I don't know about Hayter's involvement since I've only heard of him as an actor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2011)

Judging by some of the comments I assume this series is pretty good...So looks like another series to add to my reading list.

Yikes 22 books in this series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 14, 2011)

@Yakushi Kabuto:
Piemur was pretty cool xD He was so sweet to Menolly too :33

@Emperor Joker:
Yea, its huge. But its got this whole time travel plot and stuff, so it needs a lot of books to explain what happened, why it happened etc etc.

Its a great series :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Dragons Riding in Porn? 

Can't wait to see this smut.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope its not that big of a necro, but after searching, I found a little more about the movie. Things are so scarce for it right now. But I expect to hear something more than this around January perhaps. Not a trailer or anything -- though I hope -- but maybe some more facts about it. I hope its not an hour-long....I don't want another Eragon. 



> According to HitFix, Don Murphy and Susan Montford’s Angry Films are currently involved and production is slated to begin in early 2012, but there’s no director or cast yet attached. And, as a warning to hopeful fans, remember that this is not the first time an attempt has been made to adapt the Pern saga for the screen; before current production company Copperheart Entertainment optioned the rights, The WB was attempting to make a version for television under Ronald D. Moore (Star Trek: The Next Generation, Star Trek: Deep Space 9, Battlestar Galactica) and had even built Ruatha Hold and Benden Weyr sets before production was halted days before it began.
> 
> But with its blend of fantasy, romance, science fiction, and medieval-like setting, Pern is a fictional world rife for cinematic imagining. One would assume CG effects will be involved in the depiction of its dragons, who, bound to their human counterparts at birth, take flight to mate (trust me, it can get pretty hot what with the humans linked psychically on the ground) and fight the spores that rain down periodically upon the world, devouring everything organic in sight. Fans might hope that the adaptation has the budget to cover massive sets and casts on the scale of a Lord of the Rings, WETA-driven production — or else have a director with a really good workaround plan.
> 
> ? X-Men scribe David Hayter will adapt first ‘Dragonriders of Pern’ novel [HitFix]



Added the source above.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm a little concerned about the Hayter guy. Wasn't his movies hated or something like that? Oh well, I'm positive they will do the film right! :3



Snake's scripts are alright; nothing exceptional sofar, but nothing godawful (well, there's _The Scorpion King,_ but that has problems other than the script).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

So how big are the hooters on the actresses in this filth? :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

^Actresses have not been picked yet. 

And you won't be seeing a lot of boobs. I'm remember the books, and its not like A Song of Ice and Fire. lol Its just....awesome. 



masamune1 said:


> Snake's scripts are alright; nothing exceptional sofar, but nothing godawful (well, there's _The Scorpion King,_ but that has problems other than the script).



Well I guess that's a good thing....


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2011)

His only other films (as far as I know) were _Watchmen_ and _X-Men_ 1 and 2, though I think he was co-writer on at least two of them. That's not a bad CV.

I think he's got more of a rep for writing scripts that don't make the final cut (eg. his _Watchmen_ script was not the final script) but were still regarded quite highly, more than for any hate (and come on, who can hate Solid Snake?). He hasn't really wrote _enough_ films to _deserve_ any real hate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> ^Actresses have not been picked yet.
> 
> *And you won't be seeing a lot of boobs. I'm remember the books, and its not like A Song of Ice and Fire.* lol Its just....awesome.
> 
> ...







A shame, but I guess I could still watch it for the dragons. There *are *dragons, right?


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A shame, but I guess I could still watch it for the dragons. There *are *dragons, right?



Yes, there are dragons in the books, a lot of them. :3
Gold, Brown, Bronze, green, blue dragons and one white dragon. Oh, and there are little dragons known as Fire Lizards. 

And so you aren't completely disappointed, you might see _something_. There are romantic scenes in the series, just nothing like ASoIaF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Dragons and titties. 

The most winning combination in TV entertainment.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 29, 2011)

SAD SAD SAD SAD NEWS GUYS! I AM HEART-BROKEN. 

Anne McCaffery died on the 21st.   This is the saddest news I have heard. I loved her worlds, writing and characters so much. She inspired me to write, got me to read and fall in love with dragons. I always wanted to meet her and tell her how much she inspired me. I was hoping she'd get to see Dragonriders of Pern on film before, well, you know.

This is a great loss to literature and authors. She was and always will be the Dragon Queen and greatest fantasy-sci-fi-dragon author in all the world and forever. May her soul rest in peace and may she be blessed.

_Drummer, beat, and piper, blow
Harper, strike, and soldier, go

Free the flame and sear the grasses
Til the dawning Red Star passes.
_

I will miss you Anne.   May you ride on the back of a Golden Queen forever in God's Kingdom.

Anne McCaffery: 1 April 1926 ? 21 November 2011



If you guys haven't, I would highly recommend her series, any actually.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no, Didn't even hear bout this till now   
RIP Anne.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, sorry if it was a bad way to learn about it. 

A lot of people think they were waiting for her to pass away to make the movie so fans and new people would watch when it was done. If that happens to be true, that is just disgusting.


----------

